# What's yer Dream Amp?



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's mine..

http://www.kustom.com/amps/guitar/coupe/36coupecombo.asp


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Peavey 6505+ or Genz Benz El Diablo... both are great.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing too extravagant for me, I'm just an armature. A Blackface Princeton Reverb would be the amp for me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

A version of an early Traynor YGM-3, but designed to be about 10 lbs lighter, and a narrower chassis so the cabinet could be a lot smaller.

I'd like a Marshall JCM800 too, though I don't know where I would ever get a chance to use it hah.

I have one of my other dream amps already which is a 1968 Princeton Reverb. There isn't a better clean tone out there. a 1968 is identical circuit wise to a Blackface. it's just not as collectable.


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Soldano SLO-100 and I am lucky enough to own one.:rockon2:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really want to try an Orange one ! I wanna herd that Tiny Terror ! And for sure a Canandian beast, a YGA-1 Signature head could be really great beside of my guitar !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My preference is for small low wattage tube amps with largish speakers. Had a Fender Champ on loan for a while which I really liked. 

The new Fender Princeton with built in footswitchable compressor and overdrive really turns my crank, but it would only do for home. Two of them in a dual amp set-up would be heaven for my personal at home rig, and would also serve the teaching studio well.

Generally I like the Traynor YCV50 that I'm using now as a dual purpose (home and gig) amp, though it's really nothing fancy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a few hehe...

One I already own is a Diezel Herbert. 

I also love Bogners, Soldano SLO, VHT Pitbulls, an old Marshall Plexi ('70 small box 50 watt would be cool), Mad Professor...I could go on and on. GAS :banana:


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

Im with mooh. One of my favorite personal amps is an old Garnet stencil amp one EL84 into a single 12"(celestion g-12-35)Cabinet is the size of a twin turned sideways got it for 75 bucks I love it


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

it's an amp I once had and sold.

voodoo lab preamp, peavey classic 50/50 poweramp
marshall 1960ax

too loud for around the house but a killer rig.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

bRian said:


> Nothing too extravagant for me, I'm just an armature. A Blackface Princeton Reverb would be the amp for me.


definition of armature: A rigid framework serving as a supporting inner core for clay or other soft sculpting material.

:tongue:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mad Professor CS40


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I love my Deluxe Reverb. I suppose if my band got all popular and we started playing really big places I'd like a Hiwatt Custom 50. Or maybe one of those THD Flexis. But for now, what I've got is perfect.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The one I own - Tube Works Real Tube II Preamp and a solid state dual 40 watt power amp.

For the type of stuff I play, I've never heard anything that has made me want to change it, and I've heard alot of guitar amps.

If I was going to pick up a second amp, it would be an old Vox AC30 - the best sounding combo amp in the world - bar none.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really don't know. Amps are such different beasts compared to guitars. I haven't tried that many. But let me give it a whirl.

For a thirty watt do a lot combo - Genz Benz Black Pearl or Mesa Lonestar Special.

In the Tweed area - A Victoria 45410 (Bassman)

Head - Fuchs Train 45

I'm even more clued out on cabs and speakers.

Edit: Add a Koch Studiotone (20w)to the do-a-lot-list.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Straight to the board. Scrap the amps & cabs. Works for Geddy!!!


Of course, my band would actually need a real PA system.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

hoser said:


> it's an amp I once had and sold.
> 
> voodoo lab preamp, peavey classic 50/50 poweramp
> marshall 1960ax
> ...


I'm building a rig simular to yours. I have a Rocktron Voodu Valve. Just found and picked up a Peavey Classic 50/50 power amp. I have ordered and waiting waiting for my Rocktron All Access control pedal.

























Lots of tone shaping options with the Voodu Valve. I'm using an old Marshall 1922 cab


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Kingsley Deluxe, love it, have never played a better one. 

Would love an original 50 watt Marshall 1987 plexi with a 412 prerola Greenback cab. *Rock and Roll! *

Not worth a divorce, though.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Other than the following "Dream Amps" I allready own... 1993 Soldano Hot Rod 50, 2001 Koch Multitone and 2006 Randall Lynch Box I would love to have a Budda Superdrive 45, Orange Tiny Terror, and Kerry King Marshall JCM 800... not that I'm a Slayer fan but I totally did Kerry's JCM 800 metal tone... and I'd love to have Wolf Hoffmans Stereo JCM800 but a fan allready owns it... maybe I can get the spec and have one built.Other than those I would also place a Cornford Hellcat on my list of dream amps.

Khing


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Bob Rock said:


> I'm building a rig simular to yours. I have a Rocktron Voodu Valve. Just found and picked up a Peavey Classic 50/50 power amp. I have ordered and waiting waiting for my Rocktron All Access control pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the classic 50/50 (except with a jmp-1. sounded awful). nice and chunky tone from all those el-84s.

I use a 1922 now with my reverend. miss the sound of the 25 watt greenbacks in the 1960ax though.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well right now it would be the one I'am looking for a Laney AOR pro tube lead 50 or 100 watt with a 2x12. But I would say Angus Youngs personal stack lol with a few pages of what setting he put them on for what songs and what not.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

got it custom built one of a kinda JTM 45 !Drool


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Dream amp*

I picked up a Fender Blues Deluxe (original, not the re-issue) and I just love it.

JC


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

chesterb said:


> Soldano SLO-100 and I am lucky enough to own one.:rockon2:


That would be my dream amp as well... I'm pretty close with my soldano Avenger. In fact I'm so happy with it I might not even upgrade and just buy a separate amp for cleans and use my Tonebone Switchbone to switch between the two.


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine would have to be a Fender '57 Twin or anything Victoria makes


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

My dream amp is a Sunn Beta Lead. I love that amp. Put my marshall 1960B under it, and I'm golden.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Fender Twin Reverb


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

Marshall Silver Jubilee 50 watt!

I bought a beat up Godin SD and tried it out through this amp and it was the most beautiful sound I'd ever heard...and I'm not even a Marshall fan. To make things worse - there's a local guy (in Montreal) selling one!! But as zdogma mentioned, it's not worth a divorce...I hear you buddy!


----------



## Daz-o-matic (Feb 12, 2006)

I build amps, so I've had several come and go.

Here's some of the ones that were *really* hard to let go:

JTM45-based head with KT66's. Beautiful on-the-edge cleans and wicked fat crunch.

18-watt 1x12 combo. Great Marshall gronk at reasonable volumes, and a wicked-cool tremolo. Nice sparkly clean tone.

One of the coolest overdriven clean sounds I've ever gotten was with a tube tremolo/reverb unit in front of a tweed Bandmaster clone. The reverb unit (besides adding reverb) warmed up the cleans just a bit and made it sound like God.

Right now I have a blackface Deluxe Reverb clone in head form. It's tweaked a bit - reverb both channels, bias-vary tremolo, negative feedback reduction switch. I'm running it through a 1x15 cab I built and loaded with a Weber California. Sonds huge, does the clean twang thing or the screaming blackface Fender sound.

All these have been dream amps for me, but the Holy Grail, the *one* for me would be a Vox AC30/AC15 hybrid - an AC30 with the usual Top Boost channel, plus an EF86 channel like the old AC15 (or a Matchless DC30).

I plan on building one of these when I can save up the cash for the right parts - and this one will be a keeper.None


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

*soldano Hot Rod 50*

I have just purchased mine and I think it might be loveDrool 
Now I have two tube amps, I also have a Laney ProTube 30 watt hell yeah:rockon:


----------



## Hagar (Feb 1, 2007)

Showing my age here but:

Early 70's Marshall 50 watt JMP
or
Garnet BTO

Had both at different times...sold them during periods of intermittent brain cramps.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I have 5 dreams- a Tweed bassman, A '66 Super reverb,a Matchless, and a Bogner Uberschall, and a NMV Superlead Marshall . But a Garnet would be great too!


----------



## BoogieBoy (Feb 4, 2006)

My dream amp is the Mesa Stiletto ( Deuce or Trident )
Am currently saving for one now.


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Probably a VHT Deliverance 120 or an ENGL Powerball.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

jroberts said:


> 1x12" or 2x12" combo. Blackface Fendery cleans that get Voxish when pushed harder. Power scaling - from 1 watt to 30-or-so watts. Killer on-board tremolo and reverb. Point-to-point handwired with the best components money can buy.
> 
> I think I'm describing the bastard child of an AC30 and a Carr Mercury.
> 
> Anyone know if that exists?


Stephenson 30 watt reverb combo with tremelo added (if Mark would be willing to do that) or a Kingsley Deluxe 30 with added trem and power scaling might get you close, but they would both be custom orders.


----------



## HarryL (May 17, 2007)

:wave: 

I wanna a dream room first. then i can put My amp in there. Apartment is really not good for guitar player~~


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

When I was just a young-un, I had a Garnet Pro lead amp with the 2-12 and 2 horns cab. I was young and foolish and convinced myself that there was something wrong with it so that I could trade it in on a Marshall 50w half stack, which I NEVER was very happy with (too loud for what I needed so I tried a power attenuator which just cut off the dB's so that I could never get any extra volume over the cutoff level for leads, then I got a master volume put on it, which sucked worse!). Now just for nostalgia's sake, I wish I still had the Garnet, but I can't say for sure if that is a tone thing or just mid-life crisis-LOL! Anybody else out there have one?
-Mikey


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

For clean a 60's Blackface Twin Reverb. 

For distortion, a Sunn Model T original with probably a Mesa 4x12.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I just saw this post now, and checked out the Stephenson website. Wow, does that 30 watt reverb combo ever look like a cool amp!



I just ordered one a few weeks ago. 

I currently have one of his LJ-15 heads which I'm using with an EarCandy ported 1x12 cab. I think that's a pretty good setup, but Mark says the new one is in a different league.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i need to try out all these:
mesa dual rec
JCM800
VHT Pittbull UL
5150
butcher? ultra?
YCS
plexi
twin

and the list goes on! lol and lets not start on cabs..


----------



## vice2.0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Got a couple...
Diezel VH-4, CAE modded Marshall 1959slp, Bogner Ecstacy, Mesa Mk 4, and I got one... a Splawn Pro Mod.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

For bass... an Ampeg SVT-CL into an 810 or an Aguilar DB750
For guitar... probably a Marshall JCM800 or a Mesa Dual Rec


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Soldano SLO with a avatar 212 with classic lead 80s
kingsley deluxe 30 with an avatar 212 with a weber blue dog and silver bell

that's what I think would be my perfect rig......for the moment:smile:


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*My dream amp slowly becoming reality*

Any type of amp would be my dream amp as long as I can turn it up LOUD!

I like Twins and Im currently building a 57 tweed twin and saving up for 4x10 Jensens. Im going to use 4 6V6's instead of the higher power tubes

-so in the end it will be a 57 tweed double deluxe 4x10 kinda bassman thing-I already know it will be great.















Im almost there I have to do those filter caps (blue things) and work out a bias supply.
I cant wait to get it sitting on the 4x10 tweed cab and have it working.--


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The Fender 5150 III is really making my head spin at the moment.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd love to have my old '62 Fender Super back. There's something about the last series amps before they added reverb. I had it loaded in a 2x12 open back cab I built; the speakers were from an Ampeg VT22 and it sounded incredible.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> The Fender 5150 III is really making my head spin at the moment.



He sure has become a logo
Yes they look like to be real good, I wonder if it powers down for lower volumes, and affordable too! Not like this accessory.


F>>>!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> A version of an early Traynor YGM-3, but designed to be about 10 lbs lighter, and a narrower chassis so the cabinet could be a lot smaller.



I've thought of housing my Guitar Mate in a smaller cabinet, but current funding puts that way at the bottom of the "To do" list.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This would be nice"

http://www.marshallamps.com/product_range.asp?productCode=Super 100JH


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Soupbone :food-smiley-004: looks great!! I like the concept 



I'd love to have a '65 JTM45 with matching 4x12


also an original bluesbreaker would be cool, almost the same but different

and then there's the old AC30's :banana:


cool amps I'm grateful to already have:

marshall '66 jtm100 + '68 straight 4x12
Garnet BTO
matchless DC30 clone
Supro of infamy :food-smiley-015:
vibrolux reverb


ps another really cool amp would be a jtm45 with 3 knob reverb & bias modulating trem


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Dream amp...*

My silverface Champ...


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

My little Traynor YCV-20. I don't need loud (mics handle that). Retubed with a set of JJ's from eurotube and a custom voiced ceramic Blue Dog from Weber. Excellent clean tones (very chimey with my Strats) and very creamy overdrive.


----------



## Pr3Va1L (Jun 26, 2007)

A mesa Mark IV.


Name a single thing this amp cannot do :bow:



Seriously, I'd take that amp over anything. Even stuff like a matchless or something...


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

*1976 Marshall JMP 100W Master Volume Super Lead II*

Hi, here's my favorite run through a 1960TV 4 x 12 cab, this thing honks (when the wife's out shopping  )

Just need a matching B cab for underneath!

Fid.


----------



## The Fid (May 14, 2007)

*Oops forgot the pic!*



The Fid said:


> Hi, here's my favorite run through a 1960TV 4 x 12 cab, this thing honks (when the wife's out shopping  )
> 
> Just need a matching B cab for underneath!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Through the years I've owned Traynor, and a coupla'
Marshall JCM800's. The JCM's were great for the
metal I played until I bought my Hiwatt custom 100.
No pedals needed with this baby!
I once played through a late 60's Fender (Bassman?).
That would be my dream amp. The guitar just
growls through that.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Hughes & Kettner Custom Class TriAmp MkII (non-Alex Lifeson)
Hughes & Kettner CC412A & CC412B Cabinets

Use any Ibanez SZ series guitar with Zakk Wylde EMG's.

Would probably register on seismographs in other continents...

-Twiggy


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

When I get my Cornford MK50, that will complete my life.:smile::smile:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The Fid said:


> The Fid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, here's my favorite run through a 1960TV 4 x 12 cab, this thing honks (when the wife's out shopping  )
> ...


----------

